# Scoooooooooooooooooooore!



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Punch Super Robustos :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice!!!! They look :dr


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Gotta Love It


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Schweet! :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DAMN!

They look good :dr:dr


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

That wrapper is a beautiful shade, nice pickup :tu


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Man they do look yummmmmmy!:tu

Johnny


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

SUHWEEEEEEET!

I had little Punch Regional a little while back. It was excellent, by far the best punch I have ever smoked.

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice...

Those are some great cigars there. Try to let them rest, I am sure they wont let you down in a few ....


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Those look very good.

Enjoy,

Woogie


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice. Your first buy?


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Those look great! Nice Pickup!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Nice pickup. I heard that Punch ages better the further down North America they reside. So happens I have some space in my humi. LMK!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Your neighbor is very envious... :dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Methinks this boy is on a mission! :tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> Very nice. Your first buy?


My first buy?? 

My first Punch RE's, but not my first Cubans, or RE's.
:ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i smoked one of these a while back.. check out the review.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55348

i hope you enjoy yours as much as i enjoyed the one i smoked out of my box!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful looks cigars you have there...nice pick up


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pick-ups. :dr


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i smoked one of these a while back.. check out the review.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55348
> 
> i hope you enjoy yours as much as i enjoyed the one i smoked out of my box!


These are the '06 Asia Pacific RE Super Robustos, which are different than the '05 Swiss RE robusto you tried. Not better, just different


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

These are indeed quite good. Almost as good as the Superfinos.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks lovely. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice.... look tasty... :tu :dr


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

they sure do look good :dr


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

audio1der said:


> These are the '06 Asia Pacific RE Super Robustos, which are different than the '05 Swiss RE robusto you tried. Not better, just different


I noticed that too. Have you had any of the '05 releases? I've had a few of the 06, and they've been great.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Those look awesome. Nice score.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice pick-up!! Let us know how they smoke... I bet they're awesome!! :dr


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

audio1der said:


> These are the '06 Asia Pacific RE Super Robustos, which are different than the '05 Swiss RE robusto you tried. Not better, just different


this is true, sorry about the mix-up.. Well then please heed this warning....The asia releases were very young when they were boxed up, and some customers actually complained of their moistiness (i know)... So these need ALOT of time to develop.. If you only got a 5-pack, i would recommend letting them all sit for awhile, since if you smoke one that is not very good you may be disappointed (since i know they werent cheap)

If you must smoke one soon, i would dry-box that one for a day or so, while the others rest in the humi..

I picked up 2 cabinets of these bad boys for that exact reason.. I can age these things themselves without worrying how they were stored at all through the vendor.. I think the vendor only had them in their facility for a few days, if that, from they were released and i snagged them..

remember, patience, with all cigars.....ESPECIALLY with all of this year's Asian Releases!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

wilblake said:


> I noticed that too. Have you had any of the '05 releases? I've had a few of the 06, and they've been great.


*I hae had a few.. the swiss release punch, and the italian release punch.. Both very good, just needed more time.

IMHO, the italian release was very pricey for a minuto.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

justinphilly said:


> *I hae had a few.. the swiss release punch, and the italian release punch.. Both very good, just needed more time.
> 
> IMHO, the italian release was very pricey for a minuto.


I did a cab split, and yea, they were extremely pricey. I haven't gotten around to trying one yet, but they are next on the list. They are being re-released this year, correct? Same price or lower maybe?


----------

